# Anyone here willing to attempt some custom waterslide decals for me?



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Good morning, I've been really wanting to do a couple of custom Chevy's.....but no one produces a decal kit in HO scale. I'd like to have a set of 1971 Baldwin Motion Camaro decals and also a set of Yenko Nova decals done. Here's a site that has tons of info on Yenkos,Baldwin Motion, and other Supercars:

http://www.yenko.net/

http://www.yenko.net/dealers/RW71BM2.jpg

I've never done any decal reprinting or anything like that.......but I'm hoping that someone here has....and that they might be willing to help me out.

PLEASE, if these kind of decals are a snap for you to make then let me know.


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Dang, no one does custom decals on thier own??

Does anyone know of a site that sells HO scale Yenko,Baldwin Motion, and etc. decals?? I checked out Platto's decals last night....but no luck there


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

TX you can make dark ones but making white or light colors to go over dark requires a specia printer. I can mke darkones biut not light you would need good top and side shots of the cars and I would have to have a body to put on the scanner so I could make them to exact scale. I have most of the TJET bodies that have been made so I should have one. Also do a good search over the internet and see if there is a company selling 1:1 decals of what you want. I can sometimes use the artwork they have on theer web site as the resolution and size for the web still works for a TJET.

Roger Corrie


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

vaBcHRog said:


> TX you can make dark ones but making white or light colors to go over dark requires a specia printer. I can mke darkones biut not light you would need good top and side shots of the cars and I would have to have a body to put on the scanner so I could make them to exact scale. I have most of the TJET bodies that have been made so I should have one. Also do a good search over the internet and see if there is a company selling 1:1 decals of what you want. I can sometimes use the artwork they have on theer web site as the resolution and size for the web still works for a TJET.
> 
> Roger Corrie



Roger, that's where this gets tricky...... These Super cars like the Yenko's and Baldwin Motion cars are closely guarded by thier original creators and restorers. Heck, the creator of the BM Camaros and other special project cars won't even release the original build numbers for those cars.......only he and his wife know.........and supposedly he's the one that can provide decals too.

Yenko info is a bit easier to obtain........but still really tough to find pics of body stripes and such. The link I posted here is the main site for info and pics on the cars....

I do have a set of "Fred Cady" 1/24 scale Baldwin Motion 1971 Phase 3 decals that I bought on E-bay a few years back..........I've thought about scanning them and shrinking them........BUT I loaned them to a Hotwheel customizer in Houston a couple of months ago and need to get them back. He was going to scan them and try to shrink them.....but I don't think he's done anything with them so far.

I just think it would be flat out cool to make some Yenko Stinger Vegas,Yenko Chevelles,Yenko Duece Novas,Yenko Camaros,Yenko Corvettes,Yenko Corvairs,Baldwin Motion Camaros and other great cars.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Another thought: There are a couple of different Yenko cars made as 1/25 kits. if you could scan a decal sheet from the kit, you could then reduce the size to 1/76 or whatever Tjets are...

--rick

oops I posted that before i saw your response...


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

ParkRNDL said:


> Another thought: There are a couple of different Yenko cars made as 1/25 kits. if you could scan a decal sheet from the kit, you could then reduce the size to 1/76 or whatever Tjets are...
> 
> --rick
> 
> oops I posted that before i saw your response...



Rick that is one possiblity....... BUT, I'm not totally sure if all the kits come with decals....for example: I bought the BM 70 1/2 Camaro a couple years ago....thinking it would be a kick ass kit to build. Low and behold, when I opened the kit up there were no decals......AMT never included any!!! That's when I searched and found my set of Fred Cady BM Camaro decals.

I'm again searching right now for pics of a 1:1 decal kit.....hopefully so the decal designs can be shrunk......... here's one link so far (but nothing of any great importance  )

http://www.graphic-express.com/gm_nova.htm


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Man, this is getting tough trying to find pics of the decals laid out  

I did find a site with a scan of the 1/25 scale 427 Yenko '69 Camaro decals....

http://www.cybermodeler.com/hobby/reviews/kit/images/rm_69camaro_9.jpg


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

I'll see what I can do but it will be a couple of weeks before I get the time. I'll do a Nova first. I'll sscan in a JL Nova and see if I can make the decals.

Roger Corrie


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

vaBcHRog said:


> I'll see what I can do but it will be a couple of weeks before I get the time. I'll do a Nova first. I'll sscan in a JL Nova and see if I can make the decals.
> 
> Roger Corrie



No prob Roger, I know you're a busy guy  These cars are legendary.......and I think it would be awesome to replicate these cars in HO. 

Also Roger shoot me your mailing address so I can send out those Vipers to you man. :thumbsup:


----------

